# APR Holiday Sale @ AMI Motorsports!



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

Happy Holidays from all of us at AMI Motorsports!









For all the good girls and boys you'll be pleased to know the APR Holiday sale begins Friday November 23rd and will run until Friday December 21st! There is plenty of time to get the gift for the one you love, all from the comfort of home!

We are pleased to offer all of you savings on all of the following:

ECU Upgrades: buy one program, get one free or buy two programs and get a fully loaded ecu including all options and features available including anti-theft.
1.8T and 24V VR6 now only $499 
2.0T and 2.7T now only $599 
*All chip or direct port purchases made will receive a free AMI t-shirt! AMI Motorsports will also waive the installation fee on all direct port purchases!* 
Exhausts: *15% off* 
Carbonio intakes/Bipipes/APR Motorsport Hoses: *15% off* 
Motorsport Items: *10% off* 
Accessories: *15% off*  
Intercoolers: *10% off*  
Turbo Kits: *10% off * 
For more information, to book your appointment or to place your order send us an IM, send us an email or call us toll free at 1-877-225-5330 


_Modified by AMI-Motorsports at 11:40 AM 11-27-2007_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: APR Holiday Sale @ AMI Motorsports! (AMI-Motorsports)*

nice 2.7T price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: APR Holiday Sale @ AMI Motorsports! (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_nice 2.7T price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

Sale extended thru Jan. 4 2008!!!


----------

